# "The CW" on DirecTV



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

taz291819, an employee of a CW affiliate has posted on AVSForum.com that "The CW" has reached an agreement with DirecTV to provide SHVERA carriage... enabling those eligible for DNS a way to receive "The CW".

Currently, there is no word on whether or not there will be HD feeds.

Even though taz291819 posted this a few days ago, I haven't seen it posted on any DBS site, so I thought I would post it. The original thread on AVSForum.com is located here.

~Alan


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> taz291819, an employee of a CW affiliate has posted on AVSForum.com that "The CW" has reached an agreement with DirecTV to provide SHVERA carriage... enabling those eligible for DNS a way to receive "The CW".
> 
> Currently, there is no word on whether or not there will be HD feeds.
> 
> ...


Who watches the dumbed downed shows on the WB-UPN-CW huh?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Who watches the dumbed downed shows on the WB-UPN-CW huh?


I watch Smallville Thank You Very Much


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Who watches the dumbed downed shows on the WB-UPN-CW huh?


Well, I will be watching more shows on "The CW" than I will on NBC and FOX combined, so me for one!!

Also, over the years, I have read MANY posts asking when DirecTV would offer a Distant WB, and they never did (unless you have LIL), but they will be offering a CW.

~Alan


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Who watches the dumbed downed shows on the WB-UPN-CW huh?


I love _Veronica Mars_, thank you. And, I'll be sure to mention your line to Weevil.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

well Mr Holtz I guess that you, I and Stephen King have something in common


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My problem is that the WB is cable only in my area and I'm afraid that The CW will be the same. So let's hope DirecTV will offer The CW as a DNS or my CBS station (which owns our WB) will put The CW on a subchannel. No HD if that's the case.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know why Directv doesn't just add WPIX for CW East and KTLA for CW West since it already carries the New York and LA stations in those cities anyway for the other networks. They could have already been carrying WPIX and KTLA as superstations, but they never will offer them.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Link said:


> I don't know why Directv doesn't just add WPIX for CW East and KTLA for CW West since it already carries the New York and LA stations in those cities anyway for the other networks. They could have already been carrying WPIX and KTLA as superstations, but they never will offer them.


That is one of the major things I miss from having E*, the loss of my superstaion package.
:crying:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

me too. I think CW will be a heavily-watched channel because I enjoy several syndication shows and WB / UPN original programming.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

IMHO, the CW will still be an eternal #5, behind the "Big 4", but it will get a rating that is about 90% of what WB and UPN got, added together. I look forward to it, because in my area WB (right time) and UPN (dead of night) shared one station. It will be nice to not have to record UPN shows.

My Network, on the other hand, looks pretty lame. But, considering the NEWS Corp ownership, I would look for DirecTV to have it for areas unserved by an affiliate. In my area it will be on a local station's digital sideband.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I have no clue what "SHVERA carriage" is, but...

Since I currently receive the WB and UPN locals from DirecTV, is it safe to assume I'll be receiving the CW come September?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Phroz said:


> Since I currently receive the WB and UPN locals from DirecTV, is it safe to assume I'll be receiving the CW come September?


It's probably safe to assume that you would receive the Standard Definition CW come September (a lot of the stations that are "becoming" CW are already broadcasting under that banner, I believe).

What I would certainly not count on seeing by September is receiving the *High-Definition* version of CW via DirecTv.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Phroz said:


> OK, I have no clue what "SHVERA carriage" is, but...


"SHVERA carriage" really isn't the right term, but what we are talking about is smaller markets. In most cases, if your market has 6 stations, no problem, as you would have one each of the six networks (NBC, ABC, Fox, CBS, WB, and UPN, with one of the last two becoming CW and one MyN). However, not all markets have six stations.

From day one until late 2004 (for WB) and still (for UPN) DirecTV never took care of small market viewers w/o those stations, while DISH did (a major difference between the products).


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> It's probably safe to assume that you would receive the Standard Definition CW come September (a lot of the stations that are "becoming" CW are already broadcasting under that banner, I believe).
> 
> What I would certainly not count on seeing by September is receiving the *High-Definition* version of CW via DirecTv.


Yeah, the WB station here is becoming CW and UPN will be MyNetwork. I just didn't know if DirecTV was suddenly going to stop carrying the stations or something. 

HD locals aren't available here yet anyhow, so that's not a concern.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> It's probably safe to assume that you would receive the Standard Definition CW come September (a lot of the stations that are "becoming" CW are already broadcasting under that banner, I believe).
> 
> What I would certainly not count on seeing by September is receiving the *High-Definition* version of CW via DirecTv.


I noticed this morning that the Atlanta station is using the CW logo.:eek2:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The former UPN station in the Twin Cities has been using MyNetwork and the former WB station in the Twin Cities has been using CW for a time now as well.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Phroz said:


> Yeah, the WB station here is becoming CW and UPN will be MyNetwork.


here in pittsburgh the upn is becoming cw and wb is becoming mynetwork.
I guess they arent keeping cw with one network and mynetwork with another.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cybok0 said:


> here in pittsburgh the upn is becoming cw and wb is becoming mynetwork.
> I guess they arent keeping cw with one network and mynetwork with another.


Maybe it's the network with more viewers/better ratings?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Which station converts to what depends on ownership.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

SamC said:


> IMHO, the CW will still be an eternal #5, behind the "Big 4", but it will get a rating that is about 90% of what WB and UPN got, added together. I look forward to it, because in my area WB (right time) and UPN (dead of night) shared one station. It will be nice to not have to record UPN shows.
> 
> My Network, on the other hand, looks pretty lame. But, considering the NEWS Corp ownership, I would look for DirecTV to have it for areas unserved by an affiliate. In my area it will be on a local station's digital sideband.


I think that it would raise too many questions to regulators if they carried MyNetwork and not the CW. If the CW story is true then MyNetwork carriage may follow.


----------



## gadgetfreak-dbs (Dec 6, 2006)

I read in another thread that DirecTV added KTLA-HD (CW in LA) to their lineup. I assume that this is just for the LA area, but have not seen that stated explicitly. Now that they are at least carrying the HD channel in LA, any word on if they will offer it in other areas?


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

gadgetfreak-dbs said:


> I read in another thread that DirecTV added KTLA-HD (CW in LA) to their lineup. I assume that this is just for the LA area, but have not seen that stated explicitly. Now that they are at least carrying the HD channel in LA, any word on if they will offer it in other areas?


Atlanta and Chicago also have their CW's in HD via D*. The sticky thread on local channels by market gives this information. Clearly this is a marathon for D* and not a sprint.


----------



## gadgetfreak-dbs (Dec 6, 2006)

jedi-phish said:


> Atlanta and Chicago also have their CW's in HD via D*. The sticky thread on local channels by market gives this information. Clearly this is a marathon for D* and not a sprint.


I meant the national feeds, like they offer for CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox.


----------

